# Schönberger Strand Brandungsangeln



## Heinzi51 (21. Dezember 2016)

Hallo und Petri

 Meine Frage ev. könnt Ihr sie mir beantworten. !
 Ich bin vom 23.04.-30.04.2017 in Schönberger Strand hab direkt an der  Seebrücke eine Wohnung gebucht.
 So weit so Gut.!
 Nun habe ich erfahren das ich um diese Zeit von der Seebrücke nicht mehr  Angeln darf. OK 
 Aber wie sieht es mit Brandungsangeln rechts-links der Seebrücke in den  Buhnen aus natürlich erst Abends !!!?? 
 Ist das noch erlaubt ?? und wie erfolgreich  ( Allgemein gesprochen ) kann  es dort sein ?Sind Erfahrungen oder Berichte jüngerer Zeit  vorhanden ?Kann mir jemand eigene Erfahrungen schildern ?
Gern auch über PN. heinz3351@arcor.de

 Ich würde mich über eine Positive Antwort sehr freuen ?|wavey:#c
 LG Heinz


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schönberger Strand Brandungsangeln*



Heinzi51 schrieb:


> Hallo und Petri
> 
> Meine Frage ev. könnt Ihr sie mir beantworten. !
> Ich bin vom 23.04.-30.04.2017 in Schönberger Strand hab direkt an der  Seebrücke eine Wohnung gebucht.
> ...




Hallo Heinz,

Meiner Einschätzung nach wird sich niemand daran stören, wenn du nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit vom Strand angelst. Wie die Nutzung des Kurstrandes im einzelnen geregelt ist, kann dir sicher die örtliche Tourismusinformation beantworten. 

Vier Monate sind noch lange hin. Aktuelle Fänge helfen da nicht unbedingt weiter. Aber der Trend zurzeit für den Dorsch sieht für Mai 17 nicht rosig aus.
Aber das sollte dich nicht stören, denn die Buttbestände sind gut und Schönberg dafür ein empfehlenswertes Revier.
Zwischen den Buhnen kann man sehr gut fischen. Heidkate am Wassereinlauf, Brasilien, beim Fischer direkt in Schönberg... jeder wird dir andere Stellen nennen können, das spielt eigentlich keine große Rolle. 
Mache einfach einen schönen langen Strandspaziergang und wenn Du Wellen hast, suche Dir einen Bereich, wo Du über die brechenden Wellen geworfen bekommst. Aber selbst das ist nicht zwingend notwendig. Manchmal beißen die Fische schon direkt hinter den T-Molen. 

Schönberg ist ein gutes Revier. Ich persönlich würde den Bereich um die Brücke meiden, da dort am meisten Trubel ist. Von der Brücke stehen deine Chancen nicht viel besser, als vom Strand. Ist eher psychologisch, weil man meint, weiter draußen zu angeln sei erfolgreicher. Quatsch! Bei Wellengang kommen die Fische auch in Schönberg auf 50 bis 70 Meter ans Ufer.

Einfach loslegen, wird schon klappen. 

Petri Heil

P.S. Würmer bekommst Du eh nur in Kiel, da kannst Du bei Grossmanns Angeltreff gleich die aktuellen Fänge und Tipps erfragen, die Jungs sind da mit Informationen nicht knauserig.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schönberger Strand Brandungsangeln*

Moin,
oder selber plümpern,
oder grüner speicher in söneberg.

mfg nobbi


----------



## degl (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schönberger Strand Brandungsangeln*

Hi,

ich meine, das das generelle Angelverbot nur in der Hauptsaisson gilt............sonnst nur zwischen 6:00 und 20:00.........

Also Abends und des Nachts gehts..........

gruß degl


----------



## sei (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schönberger Strand Brandungsangeln*

In Laboe am Hafen gibt es auch ein Angelgeschäft wo du Wattis bekommst; brauchst du nicht extra nach Kiel!


----------

